# Verlauf im IE anzeigen lassen obwohl er gelöscht wurde



## TypischerStudent (25. März 2004)

Moinsen!

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob es möglich ist, den Verlauf im IE anzeigen zu lassen, obwohl dieser gelöscht wurde und die gesamten Temporären Dateien ebenfalls gelöscht wurden. Gibt es hier vielleicht irgendwo noch eine log Datei?


----------



## lohokla (25. März 2004)

Es gibt Systemüberwachungsprogramme oder Keylogger, die den Verlauf speichern bzw. die Tatstureingaben loggen.
z.B. STARR pro edition


----------



## TypischerStudent (25. März 2004)

Ich meinte jetzt, wenn der Verlauf schon gelöscht ist. Ich möchte das bei einem PC nachsehen, bei dem der gesamte Verlauf (incl. Dateien) gelöscht wurde, weil dort wahrscheinlich auf irgendwelchen Seiten gesurft wird, die nicht ganz soo jugendfrei sind. Und das will ich wissen.


----------

